

Slowloris HTTP DoS - Alupis
http://ha.ckers.org/slowloris/

======
wingi
this is a very old idea back to our scripts over isdn ...

~~~
Alupis
only 4 years... not that old. Some of the effected web stacks are still in use
today.

